# Shipping to the BVI



## bvicaptn (Jul 18, 2000)

Need some help from the local residents of BVI, or those with similar experiences. I am sending a plastic storage container to the BVI so I''ll have a place to keep my personal stuff under lock and key off the charter boat. I''ll have lots of room to ship clothes and personal gear inside and this is a great opportunity to send down some stuff for future use on the boat too. 
My questions are: What is the duty policy regarding personal items (clothing, dive gear, handheld gps, weather band radio, hand tools, etc.)? Please be specific because I''m considering sending all this sort of stuff. Also, should I list personal items on the bill of lading with a zero for the value?
Thanks, big-time, I''m shipping next week!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Please see my post on another board. Contact BVI customs. Hell, contact US customs.

I''ll be specific - to answer any questions about what is ok or not ok, contact customs before "shipping next week ". From your post, it sounds very suspicious that you should want to send some things that need to be under lock and key. If this is a case of you buying a boat coming out of service in the BVI, they should have helped you a lot more than this. If you are chartering a boat, then you should contact your charter company - there is no need to send stuff ahead to keep it away from the boat. You should be able to fly with anything needed, just takes a bit of time at the airport. If you are trying to send stuff ahead of time that has no place there, like guns and ****, then just don''t!!!!!!! There is no reason to have to ship electronics and such needed for navigation ahead of time. Why would you risk losing this stuff, anyway? What is the deal, anyway? And why have you waited until the week before to get any answers?

If nothing else, contact customs. In any phone book, even those inland. Sorry, just delivered them in and out of the islands for years. Never had a bit of problems.

Fair Winds,
MaryBeth


----------



## bvicaptn (Jul 18, 2000)

Not going to get into a fight with you MaryBeth. You''re way out of line. Take your medication and the voices will surely go away.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

In the inimitable words of that famous philosopher, I can only respond by saying: I AM CORNHOLIO. I NEED TP FOR MY BUNGHOLE. Which makes about as much sense as some of these recent posts.


----------

